# Patch up to secure window



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi
Bad news for us today  someone has tried to break into the van through a rear window. They haven't managed to gain entry but now the window is broken and no longer secure. Sadly a new one can't be sourced before 3rd. week in January Hymer are out of stock. Any ideas to patch up and make secure?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

is it glass or accrylic?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not really sure but a temporary would be a piece of decent plywood bigger than the window on the outside held in place by a couple of bolts going into the inside, through a stout piece of wood with washers and nuts to hold everything tight.
The piece of wood on the inside would need to be obviously longer than the window width.

Hope you can follow that.

Bob


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Olly, How bad is it?

You could, if you are not using the van and are just wanting the hole sealing, put plywood sheets either side with bolts and wahsers joining them, and strips of insulation between the wood and body inside and out to protect the bodywork.

Not very pretty but a relatively quick solution.

Hope this helps,
Roger


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks yes. That would work. We are in Spain and set off for UK on Boxing day. Then we are booked on a Desert Detours trip to Morocco on 1st. Feb. We are not going to let this spoil our plans and if we have to have a boarded up window we will live with it. Just want it secure. Your drastic measure will at least save the window parts, blinds etc. and our contents from a return visit by this villain. Do we just need to remove the opening part?
Thanks Olivia.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Olivia, 

Can you post a photo of the window for me? Many windows used in the industry are standard and could be sourced outside of the manufacturer. From this photo I can let you know if you can try an alternative supplier for the window so you can resolve this quicker.

If you wish to PM me your Hymer serial number or chassis number, and the windows location then I can also check the parts system to see if I can obtain any information from here to help you such as size and possibily make and model.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This was a temporary fix until a replacement was sourced. Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it was me I would tape it up with a strong bit of clear polythene and carry on as normal. 

That won't be strong but neither are plastic windows. Anyone equipped with a screwdriver to use as a lever would be able to break a plastic window in a few seconds so a polythese sheet is nearly as good. It will keep honest people out as your window did. Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it's a Seitz they are very easy to obtain but the frame is black as standard. Is yours painted a different colour by the converter?


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks. folk on here are so good at offering sound help advice. We are thinking of filling the cavity between the 2 skins with expanding foam. OK we won't see through it but its no good now anyway. All the hinges and fixings are still good and It will be as secure as it ever was till we get a replacement. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

oly said:


> Thanks. folk on here are so good at offering sound help advice. We are thinking of filling the cavity between the 2 skins with expanding foam. OK we won't see through it but its no good now anyway. All the hinges and fixings are still good and It will be as secure as it ever was till we get a replacement. Any thoughts on this?


that sounds like a good idea!
If you are going this route, I'd put strips of polythene along all the points where the expanding foam will come into contact with the bodywork or window frame before you squirt into the gap, this will stop it sticking to the frame/body and make it easier to remove when you come to fit the proper window.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it's only the glazing panel it is easy to replace. You just take out the screw from each window stay where it attaches to the frame then lift the window to the horizontal give it a jiggle and it comes out of the channel that it pivots in.

EDIT and even to effect a temporary remedy it'll be easier to do on the floor :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/seitz-s4-hinged-window-replacement-glass-900-x-500-1847-p.asp


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Techno100, 

Now you must tell me your name so I know who you are 

It turns out the window is Polyplastic as far as I can, not Seitz so only available from Hymer.

A useful link for others looking for spares, but bear in mind there is the OEM S5 window and aftermarket S4, where I think the only difference is the internal blind, however that the manufacturers can spec the windows differently to those available to the aftermarket. i.e. tint colour, frame colours, fitting colours etc so an aftermarket replacement albeit the same model may not be the same finish.

Even with a direct replacement from the manufacturer, windows will change colour over time so a new replacement is possible to be be a different colour to the other windows.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In my signature Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Andy, 

I didn't look far enough down


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope you are able to sort your problem and not let it spoil your travels. How nice it is to have people like Premier on here willing to help and offer detailed advice. Worth an awful lot to someone in trouble!

By the way I have no connection with nor have I ever visited them, so no axe to grind!   

Gary.


----------

